# Rusted barrel



## patriot15joe (Dec 7, 2016)

Started a project restoring my dads old 22. It havs some rust on the barrel. Only on the outside of the barrel. What is the best method to remove as much of the rust and restore the finish on the barrel?


----------



## pavogrande (Dec 7, 2016)

some light oil and 0000 steel wool is one method   ---
BUT, you might check the actual value of the weapon before starting to clean it --  Some weapons will become valueless with major finish change. Original patina can be more valuable than  new finish.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Dec 8, 2016)

Removing rust depends greatly on the kind of rust. Is it surface rust or heavy pitting?


----------



## jmoser (Dec 8, 2016)

Kroil and 0000 steel wool work wonders unless its real bad.

'Cold Blue' is Ok for spot touch ups but for a real refinish you have to have a gunsmith hot blue the entire thing and that's not real cheap.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Brownells-oz-Oxpho-Blue/741268.uts


----------

